# Reloading powders for 270 Win.?



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm planning on doing some reloading soon for my 270 Win. Was wondering about trying some new powder and different bullets. I haven't tried many different powders, used IMR 4320 the last time I did some reloading with the help of my dad. 4320 was what he had on hand. Used Sierra GK 130 grain bullets.

Looking for some suggestions of different powders to try out. Does different powder brands using the same numbers like Hodgdon's 4350 and IMR's 4350 or others like 4381, are these similar and offer similar results?

Want a couple different powders to try out. Looked on Sierra loadings for 130 grain GK's and they recommend RL 22. Looked at Nosler site for 130 grain and they showed good results with H4381SC. I've still have some GK's left over to load and bought some AccuBond Nosler's to try out. Also bought a box of 130 Hornady SST bullets to try.

Any suggestions welcome in regards to powders y'all would recommend for 270 Win.

Will also do some loadings with 140 grain Nosler AccuBonds bullets and 145 grain Hornady ELDX bullets.

TIA


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

To your question about the different powder brands and using the same number(IE: Hodgdon 4350 and IMR 4350). Although they are usually close on the burn chart, and will give similar results, some are more temperature stable than others. The key is THEY ARE NOT INTERCHANGABLE! I harp that because I stopped an employee at basspro from telling a customer "I think you can use the same data for either". Follow load data for the specific powder, but yes, USUALLY they will give similar results. I believe Hodgdon 4350 and IMR 4350 is an example of one being more temp stable than the other, I think the H4350 is the more temp stable, but could have it reversed. 

Good choice on the Sierra gamekings, those and the 130gr Nosler Ballistic tip are what we load for my buddies 270. 

IMR 4320, H4350(good luck finding it), and IMR 4451(what I now use in lieu of H4350) have all treated me well when working up loads for 270, and they carry over into some other calibers as well(H4350 is the bees knees for 6.5creed).


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

And don't overlook the various 4831's-although as mentioned use data specific to the selection you have. (H4831 has been my go-to powder for the 270 for years-but that's me and my rifle)


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

jm423 said:


> And don't overlook the various 4831's-although as mentioned use data specific to the selection you have. (H4831 has been my go-to powder for the 270 for years-but that's me and my rifle)


Yeah, I think I got my numbers mixed up in my original post. Nosler had the H4831SC as the most accurate powder with 130 grain bullets.

Thanks.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Chase4556 said:


> To your question about the different powder brands and using the same number(IE: Hodgdon 4350 and IMR 4350). Although they are usually close on the burn chart, and will give similar results, some are more temperature stable than others. The key is THEY ARE NOT INTERCHANGABLE! I harp that because I stopped an employee at basspro from telling a customer "I think you can use the same data for either". Follow load data for the specific powder, but yes, USUALLY they will give similar results. I believe Hodgdon 4350 and IMR 4350 is an example of one being more temp stable than the other, I think the H4350 is the more temp stable, but could have it reversed.
> 
> Good choice on the Sierra gamekings, those and the 130gr Nosler Ballistic tip are what we load for my buddies 270.
> 
> IMR 4320, H4350(good luck finding it), and IMR 4451(what I now use in lieu of H4350) have all treated me well when working up loads for 270, and they carry over into some other calibers as well(H4350 is the bees knees for 6.5creed).


Went to Carter's Country looking for some H4350 and they didn't have any, but did have the IMR 4350. Was why I was asking if they will be similar between the two brands.

Why is the H4350 hard to find?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

4831 was what i used when i was shooting and reloading for my 270 and shooting the 130 gr serria bt . I got where i could put 3 shots under a dime at 100 yds but that was a few yrs back.
good luck


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Speckled said:


> Went to Carter's Country looking for some H4350 and they didn't have any, but did have the IMR 4350. Was why I was asking if they will be similar between the two brands.
> 
> Why is the H4350 hard to find?


Not sure what the real reason is, but I blame it on being the go to powder for 6.5creed and everyone buying it up. Because itâ€™s scarce, when itâ€™s in stock people usually clean it out real quick, at least in my experience.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

trout250 said:


> 4831 was what i used when i was shooting and reloading for my 270 and shooting the 130 gr serria bt . I got where i could put 3 shots under a dime at 100 yds but that was a few yrs back.
> good luck


Thanks, I may try some of the 4831 :cheers:.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Try 56 grains of 4350 behind this:
http://www.hornady.com/bullets/rifle/6-8mm-270-cal-100-gr-gmx#!/

Accurate, and absolutely DRT.

Oh, and I was using IMR.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I had slower than expected loads with Hodgdon 4831SC. Accurate, but something like 200 fps slower than expected. Just a heads up


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

johnsons1480 said:


> I had slower than expected loads with Hodgdon 4831SC. Accurate, but something like 200 fps slower than expected. Just a heads up


Thanks :cheers:, accuracy matters most, but would like to get as much speed and accuracy together.

Is there another powder you would recommend?

I was thinking of trying that powder based on what I found on Nosler's site saying the H4831SC was the most accurate powder tested for 130 grain bullets.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Speckled said:


> Thanks :cheers:, accuracy matters most, but would like to get as much speed and accuracy together.
> 
> Is there another powder you would recommend?
> 
> I was thinking of trying that powder based on what I found on Nosler's site saying the H4831SC was the most accurate powder tested for 130 grain bullets.


It was the only one I tried, so I can't recommend anything else. I have most of my load data digitized, but the 270 must be in my notebook at home. I'm looking at the Nosler load data from the v7 book, and the only thing faster than H4831SC is W760.

I may have given you a bad warning. It's possible that what happened was that the most accurate load tested was at the very floor of the load range. Unfortunately this was 5 or so years ago and I cant remember off the top of my head.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

For me, H4831 has normally worked better for both speed (naturally) and accuracy near the top of the published load range--in 270 and several others. Again, may just be me and my rifles. And that's loading 243, 6mmRem, 25-06, 270, 7x57 , 30-06 (Latter two with heavier bullets) and 300H&H


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone use RL22 for 270 Win., or any similar calibers? This is the powder that Sierra said was the most accurate for 130 grain bullets.

Want to try two or three powders and see which ends up with the best results. Any other suggestions on other powder would be appreciated.

At this point I'm going to get some H4831SC. Maybe the IMR 4350 if I can't find H4350. Was thinking about the RL22, but it doesn't seem many have used this powder or none have recommended that powder.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just FYI, saw this on facebook today on the Houston Area Reloaders page. 

Kick Brass guns in Conroe is shutting down, 15% off all powder. Prefers cash, and I don't know what their normal price is. I saw H4350 on the list, so figured I'd post up. 800 W davis st, Conroe TX 77301

Powders in stock as of 2hrs ago:
H4350
xbr8208
blue dot
cfe223
h1000
imr4895
cfe pistol
hybrid 100
imr 4064
lil gun
h4831sc
unique
reloader 17 & 15
bullseye


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Chase4556 said:


> Just FYI, saw this on facebook today on the Houston Area Reloaders page.
> 
> Kick Brass guns in Conroe is shutting down, 15% off all powder. Prefers cash, and I don't know what their normal price is. I saw H4350 on the list, so figured I'd post up. 800 W davis st, Conroe TX 77301
> 
> ...


Well, I just saw this now. Little late today. I might call them tomorrow and see what they have left. H4831sc would work if they don't have H4350.

Thanks :cheers:.


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

The Hodgdon extreme powders are very temperature insensitive. I recommend H4350 if you can find it. If not, then IMR 4451.


----------

